# What do you think?



## plkorek (Jul 8, 2003)

I got a yellow Spec V










and i was wondering on which rims to get for it....










OR....










OR...

one of the above but in white.... can't decide


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Get rid of the bra. That will cause more damage than good. Find some one who can do stone gaurd or some thing. The first set of rims look good.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

nice ride

i say stick with the stock rims though. (but of the two aftermarket sets you posted, i like the 1st)


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Get rid of the bra. That will cause more damage than good. Find some one who can do stone gaurd or some thing.


really? i didnt realize car bras caused any damage to the vehicle. i was considering one for my b14..... ive been getting some nasty paint niks on the freeway lately.

btw, whats stone guard?


----------



## plkorek (Jul 8, 2003)

yea i've heard that if u havea bra on during the hot summer days than ur paint will fade.... but since i live in chicago it's freezing as hell during the winter months and thats pretty much when i have that on..... wat other damage can i get from it? wats stone guard?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

well my suggestion...

take off the bra, take off the "se-r spec v" windshield banner, powdercoat or paint ur stock wheels "gunmetal", SLAM DAT MOFO, and call it a day


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Stone guard is a material they install on the front of your cars that is a transparent film like substance that prevents rock chips and won't cause fading of your car. The look is hardly noticeable except for a faint line. I'd recommend having it professionally installed. Much like tint u can do it yourself but most of the time it comes out lookin like ass.

There are a number of brands available.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> well my suggestion...
> 
> take off the bra, take off the "se-r spec v" windshield banner, powdercoat or paint ur stock wheels "gunmetal", SLAM DAT MOFO, and call it a day



..my thoughts exactly.. :thumbup: ..and "Are those LED Windshield Squirters??" ..if they are..I'd junk those too.. ..the first rim looks nice.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Bra!!!!!!!!!*

The material expands and contracts with the weather and if any dust or dirt gets under it itslike sand paper tearing anway at your paint.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> The material expands and contracts with the weather and if any dust or dirt gets under it itslike sand paper tearing anway at your paint.



..ouch!! ..I'd lose the bra ASAP


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

plkorek said:


> yea i've heard that if u havea bra on during the hot summer days than ur paint will fade.... but since i live in chicago it's freezing as hell during the winter months and thats pretty much when i have that on..... wat other damage can i get from it? wats stone guard?


In winter, salt & moisture is going to get stuck under that thing, perhaps causing rust. Then you paint is going to fade unevenly, and a host of other problems.

Besides, car bras are for middle aged secretaries and waitresses that have been waitressing too long and have not yet realized it's 2003, not 1983. Are you either of those?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, you better lose the bra...your ride will look way better without it.

and I hope those arent the LED washers...

By the way, your neighbor has a nice ride...


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

I think the stock rims look better than either of those
choices.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

DITTO on all the suggestions above: squirters = gone, bra = out, banner = kill it, wheels = stock, car = nice


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> well my suggestion...
> 
> take off the bra, take off the "se-r spec v" windshield banner, powdercoat or paint ur stock wheels "gunmetal", SLAM DAT MOFO, and call it a day



yup!


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> well my suggestion...
> 
> take off the bra, take off the "se-r spec v" windshield banner, powdercoat or paint ur stock wheels "gunmetal", SLAM DAT MOFO, and call it a day


AGREED


----------

